# 303 Aerospace protectant.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How often do I apply the aerospace protectant to rr-t bands? After each time I shoot? Is there such thing as over applying it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> How often do I apply the aerospace protectant to rr-t bands? After each time I shoot? Is there such thing as over applying it?


What is this stuff?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you buy it yet?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Why do only Trumark slingshots need it? Is it a product owned by Trumark?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

No it is a completely separate product. I actually have some laying around.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Then would it help other bands - specifically Thera-band?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Then would it help other bands - specifically Thera-band?


As far as I know it should.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I personally don't use the stuff. For those that don't know ,it is usually a Silicone based or water based vinyl and rubber protectorant. You'll see it on car tires making them shine real nice. It helps to make the bands and especially tubes last longer by holding abrasion at bay at the joint where the tubes go into each other.If you decide to use it,you only need a tiny bit at the tube connection near the pouch. The stuff will spread all over and you DO NOT WANT IT ON YOUR POUCH! It is extremely slippery. For guys that shoot a lot it really isn't necessary because you change bands all the time anyway. Those "Occasional" shooters might benefit with longer lasting sets. Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have made too many slingshots to shoot them regularly. I have found that my tubes start to discolor after a time if not shot regularly. I don't know if it makes them last any longer but a very light application of ArmorAll brings the color back.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I personally don't use the stuff. For those that don't know ,it is usually a Silicone based or water based vinyl and rubber protectorant. You'll see it on car tires making them shine real nice. It helps to make the bands and especially tubes last longer by holding abrasion at bay at the joint where the tubes go into each other.If you decide to use it,you only need a tiny bit at the tube connection near the pouch. The stuff will spread all over and you DO NOT WANT IT ON YOUR POUCH! It is extremely slippery. For guys that shoot a lot it really isn't necessary because you change bands all the time anyway. Those "Occasional" shooters might benefit with longer lasting sets. Flatband


I agree with Flatband on this one..... and regardless of opinions to the contrary..... after much research, I will confidently say that cheaper Armor-All (about 40 cents an ounce as opposed to 80 cents) is just as good and is indeed what I use mostly with bands and slingshots that are laying around that I don't shoot as much.

Armor-all is a UVA and oxidation protectant and cleaner. Even the "Original" sold today is not the same stuff that ruined whoevers grandfather, or dads dash or vinyl seats. They changed the formula (left out the petroleum) long ago and survived a major law suit in the 70's to be the #1 largest manufacturer of this type of product. Every Wal-Mart carries it here in the States.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I personally don't use the stuff. For those that don't know ,it is usually a Silicone based or water based vinyl and rubber protectorant. You'll see it on car tires making them shine real nice. It helps to make the bands and especially tubes last longer by holding abrasion at bay at the joint where the tubes go into each other.If you decide to use it,you only need a tiny bit at the tube connection near the pouch. The stuff will spread all over and you DO NOT WANT IT ON YOUR POUCH! It is extremely slippery. For guys that shoot a lot it really isn't necessary because you change bands all the time anyway. Those "Occasional" shooters might benefit with longer lasting sets. Flatband


I agree with Flatband on this one..... and regardless of opinions to the contrary..... after much research, I will confidently say that cheaper Armor-All (about 40 cents an ounce as opposed to 80 cents) is just as good and is indeed what I use mostly with bands and slingshots that are laying around that I don't shoot as much.

Armor-all is a UVA and oxidation protectant and cleaner. Even the "Original" sold today is not the same stuff that ruined whoevers grandfather, or dads dash or vinyl seats. They changed the formula (left out the petroleum) long ago and survived a major law suit in the 70's to be the #1 largest manufacturer of this type of product. Every Wal-Mart carries it here in the States.








[/quote]
Is this the stuff? I've been meaning to get my hands on some!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

> Is this the stuff? I've been meaning to get my hands on some!


No, it's this one.... My link
Don't get the "gloss"....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> > Is this the stuff? I've been meaning to get my hands on some!
> 
> 
> No, it's this one.... My link
> Don't get the "gloss"....


Cheers mate!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

"For guys that shoot a lot it really isn't necessary because you change bands all the time anyway." - Flatband

I agree with Flatband.

I've not tried the protectant as sold by Trumark, but when I first got back into slingshots I did use some ArmorAll as Perry suggested.

I didn't do any real scientific experiments, but my feeling is it didn't make my tubes or bands last any longer than when I didn't use it. But I shoot everyday, and the quote from Flatband above applies to me.

Now maybe if I was about to store a slingshot for a couple of months or something, I might put some on it.

It wouldn't hurt to try it if you have the dough, but I don't think you'll notice any improvement with it.

WD40


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I decided to bump this because i was going to ask about it. But a search answered my questions.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I decided to bump this because i was going to ask about it. But a search answered my questions.


search ? someone actually used it !


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I've used 303 Protectant in my car, and it works great.
I've got the large spray bottle of it - so I've got plenty.

Anyway, I decided to put some on one of my bands (already mounted on my slingshot) once.
I didn't actually spray the slingshot, rather I moistened my fingers with the 303 and applied it to the bands that way.
Well, regardless of my effort to put it only where I wanted it, I got it on my fork ties.
Made my bands slip!

I don't use it anymore.
I've got lots of bands now, they are inexpensive enough and readilly available through so many of our nice members here on the forum.
No reason for me to apply a protectant to try to make them last longer really.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

if you aren't using a regular non-tapered TBG set, then you are doing something wrong, these last like 500+ shots AT THE LEAST


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> if you aren't using a regular non-tapered TBG set, then you are doing something wrong, these last like 500+ shots AT THE LEAST


I rarely get less than around the 1000 shot mark from TBG. One set of ZDP's fastbands I have here would be well up and over the 2000 mark.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> if you aren't using a regular non-tapered TBG set, then you are doing something wrong, these last like 500+ shots AT THE LEAST


I rarely get less than around the 1000 shot mark from TBG. One set of ZDP's fastbands I have here would be well up and over the 2000 mark.
[/quote] Thats pretty amazing! What elongation percentage are you drawing to?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My usual cut is 20 x 15 x 180mm giving me an active band length of 160mm. With a draw length of 850mm this gives me an elongation of approx 433% (or 533% depending on how you calculate it). Using a very minimal light weight pouch, this gets 3/8" ammo moving at around 190-220fps depending on temperature.


----------

